# Order bettas online



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

do any of you ever oder bettas online?

i havent as of yet, but, heres a reasonably priced site i thought people would find interesting.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wow, well maybe scratch that... their shipping is expensive as usual


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh good lord, now i wish i could delete this post..........he raises them to fight and teaches how to train them to fight

now i feel sick for even posting his site 

im sorry


----------



## Thelittlemermaid (May 4, 2013)

try contacting PETA. maybe they csan do something about this sicko.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you realize this thread is almost four years old?


----------



## Thelittlemermaid (May 4, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Did you realize this thread is almost four years old?


 lol seriously? I didn't realize it was that old XD. derp!!!! So that was what that box was for!


----------

